# Martin's Cages.....?



## linz_04 (Mar 5, 2007)

So right now I have my girls in a 10 gallon aquarium with a wire topper... not ideal I know. I have one that's pretty close to full grown and 2 that are still pretty young, about half her size. I'm planning on getting them a nicer, big cage. I've been debating between the Martins cage R680 and R695. I've heard though that martin's cages don't handle moves very well and fall apart, bend, etc. I'm moving to a SMALL apartment in May so I'll have to see how much room I have in there for it. Then next may (2008) I'm moving back home I think to take some gen eds and save up for vet school... THEN I'm planning on moving AGAIN to go to vet school. So, obviously I'm going to be moving A LOT here soon. Is the martin's cage still a good idea?


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i think if you took the cage down back to the way they sent it when you got it it should be fine. just be careful not to pack it under the dresser when moving. perhaps hang on to the shipping box to pack it back up in when you move. it'd be a pain to dissemable it each time you move where you're moving quite a bit in the next couple years but you'd be sure that the cage wouldn't get bent.


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

I've had my Martin's R-695 for going on two years now, and it's been with me for two moves, plus a summer long visit to Twitch's house. I've never taken it apart, it's always been moved as-is (bulky, but I put it together with the blasted c-rings). I've never had a problem with it being flimsy or bending, infact I've found it to be a wonderfully sturdy cage throughout everything. 

If you're going to be doing alot of moving I would suggest putting it together with zip ties instead of the c-rings it comes with. That way when you need to take it apart it will be a little quicker.

If you have any questions about Martins Cages don't be afraid to ask .


----------



## linz_04 (Mar 5, 2007)

reachthestars, how many rats do you have in the 695? Do you think it'll be a HUGE cage for 3 girls? Would the 680 be a better option or should I spend the little extra for the 695?


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Too big for three girls? I have two in it right now :lol:! I've had up to 4 squishy men in there (everyone was at least over 1lb and my biggest was 1.5lbs).

Personally I would go for the R-695 if you can afford it. It's always a good idea to get the biggest cage possible . Plus, if GGMR strikes you'll be set!

The only things I can think of is to request bigger doors. The ones it comes with are on the smaller side, and it's easier to clean if you can get them bigger.


----------

